# 2 new additions - new photos



## peachick (Nov 21, 2011)

Got a call before 8am on Friday morning.  The breeder that I got Elvira from said that Thursday night  he found a newborn doeling out in the field...  cold, wet, and alone.  She is solid black and has so much hair she is curly like a lamb!!  He asked me if I was interested in her....  I said  I can be there in 4 hours!!

She is doing really well.  I have her set up in a puppy pen in the kitchen.  But  knowing  soon she will be screaming for me every time  I walk out of the room,  I decided she needed a buddy.  So yesterday  I went to friend/neighbors farm and brought home another little baby fainter (also born on Thursday)  She is white with blue markings.

So now Im bottle feeding 2 doelings in the kitchen every 2-3 hours.  Developmentally  the little black one is way behind the white girl.  The black ones mother was very young I think. The black one eats well,  but is not near as active as the white baby....   Look at these photos,  you can see how each one carries herself.  The white girl looks and acts like a 3-4 day old goat.  The black one still looks like shes only 3-4 hours old.




DSC_0014 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr





DSC_0024 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr





DSC_0018 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

(forgive the baby formula on the black girl she needs a bath)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

She does look like lamb alright !!! Poor sweet thing .. Just keep doing what your doing !


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

She looks like she is desperately in need of a BoSe shot!  And a vitamin B shot.   I don't know that I wouldn't start that little waif on some antibiotics.  She sure looks like a lamb.


----------



## peachick (Nov 21, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> She looks like she is desperately in need of a BoSe shot!  And a vitamin B shot.   I don't know that I wouldn't start that little waif on some antibiotics.  She sure looks like a lamb.


Thank you! ...  remind me again what BoSe is?
How much Vit B ?  (I have that on hand)
Antibiotics...  I agree.  How much? (also have on hand)  She is starting to sound congested when she breaths
She weighs  about 5-7 pounds.  Eats great.  Stool and pee is normal.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

Boy .. you sure that is not a lamb ??


----------



## peachick (Nov 21, 2011)

I asked the breeder the exact same question.
He siad  "if i had sheep on the property Id think it was a lamb too".

I saw the mama...  it's a goat


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> I asked the breeder the exact same question.
> He siad  "if i had sheep on the property Id think it was a lamb too".
> 
> I saw the mama...  it's a goat


Well if you saw the mama .... I just wonder ???? KIDDING !! 
Hope she does o.k though !!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 21, 2011)

Could it be part angora perhaps?


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 21, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BoSE you will need to get from your vet.  It is RX.  It is selinium and vit E.  
Vit B, give her about 1/2 cc. You can't overdo it.
Antibiotics, depends on what you have.

They are cute!  I agree she needs all three of those, ASAP.


----------



## peachick (Nov 21, 2011)

i have exconel on hand from when a young one had phenomena last month.  I held back a few CCs in case I needed it again (like now)
I was giving 1 cc 2 times a day for a 30 pound goat....
 so how much for a 5 pound baby?????


not angora...  but almost as hairy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 21, 2011)

Excenel is 1cc per 50 lbs according to my vet but it sounds like your vet was dosing it at 1cc per 30 lbs. So I would just go along with the dose that your vet has given you and just divide it to be a 5 lb dose. Still give twice a day for 7 days.

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't know the dose for the exconel.  I know with pen G you give 1 cc per 10 pounds.  so you could start with a pen g dose of 1 cc  today  (a booster dose) and then give 1/2 cc twice a day for 10 days.  I'm not sure of the exconel dose and even if you can give it to a baby.    You need to ask your vet on a baby that young.   Whatever you do get her started right away.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Could it be part angora perhaps?


then that would make more sense ...


----------



## peachick (Nov 21, 2011)

I sure appreciate you guys!

I gave her some Vit B and a small amt of the antibiotics...  less than .5 cc
The goat I was treating before was probably more than 30 pounds...  but under 50 for sure. (I am not good at guessing weight).

The black baby has become more active throughout the day...  altho her  breathing got raspy.
 The white baby  is jumping around now and checking out her legs 
The black baby was climbing on me tonight, so shes slowly getting move active and agile...  yet still far behind the white one.

As for her species and breed.... she is a Miniature silky fainting goat.  She does have a lot more coat though than normal for this breed..  as a newborn.  The facial hair and the amount of coat and curl on her legs is what makes her seem sheep like.  But for those of you unfamiliar with the mini silky goats....  here is a photo of the babys older sister....  Elvira.  Elvira had some wave to her coat as a baby...  but she did not have half the amount this new baby has.





DSC_0040 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't you just pack up that baby and send her to me.  I really, really want her.   Really....  please...........


----------



## elevan (Nov 21, 2011)

Ah, they are both very cute.

I'd definitely get a shot of Bo-Se into her.  My vet will sell single doses of medicine to me.  It's something that's good to keep on hand in quantity but if you only wanted the one dose then see if they'll sell a single dose.


----------



## peachick (Nov 21, 2011)

lol Queen mum...  I'll stick a stamp on her head and put her in the mail slot.

will call the vet in the morning.  Hopefully  I can just pick it up and not be charged a house call.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

She is so CUTE


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats, I hope she does fine for you.  Both are adorable but she's really cute.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 21, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> lol Queen mum...  I'll stick a stamp on her head and put her in the mail slot.
> 
> will call the vet in the morning.  Hopefully  I can just pick it up and not be charged a house call.


Kat, 

Dr. Sarah has done that for me before when I needed something for one of the horses.  She just charged me for the medicine and I met her at a local spot in the area she was travelling that day.  

Good Luck.  They are very cute.  I bet your husband thinks you are nuts though....


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 21, 2011)

Cuties!! I just love all the baby pics on this board!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations on your 2 new additions.  Really precious.   Wishing you all the luck with them.  Did you choose names yet?


----------



## peachick (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks guys.  They had 2 breakfasts already this morning...  the little black one eats like she is starving every time.  The white and blue baby  is still learning how to eat away from her mom and brother...  poor thing.  She has such an expressive face,  I really like her.  No idea on her name.  Will give that some though today.
The black girl is perkier today..  (yay for vitamin B)  This morning she did 2 seconds of the baby goat happy dance!  makes me so happy.  And she is carrying herself better....  less hunched.  Im going to name her Black Betty. 

Ed,  hubby knows me.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 22, 2011)

They are so cute! 

I'm glad she is feeling better, your little black doe looks a lot like my new baby does in those pics. I'm heading out to buy selenium, vitamin B and E today. Hopefully mine will be much perkier soon.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Nov 23, 2011)

How are the little girls today?  I'm voting for daily pics, anyone with me?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 23, 2011)

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> How are the little girls today?  I'm voting for daily pics, anyone with me?


Of course !!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 23, 2011)

x3 I would love to see daily pics


----------



## peachick (Nov 23, 2011)

Well  the little white and blue girl (still nameless)  is awesome.... playful and frisky and great entertainment.
Baby Black Betty is doing OK.  She is apparently as determined as I am to get on track.  
A few phone calls today ....with the vet and a goat breeder friend... for moral support mostly   
They assure me that although this baby is having a slow start,  she will pull through it with no long term problems.

She has had a dose of bose...  still on antibiotics and vitamin B.
I am adding a little yogart to her bottle, as well as a drop of vegatable oil to help her with dry skin.
She had a bath today, with a good conditioner....  and of course  I took a photo.  
It has rained here for 4 days  so the girls are getting very little outdoor time....  but the sun will shine tomorrow...  I'll try to get some good photos.




DSC_0007 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 23, 2011)

Black Betty is beautiful.  Something tells me after you bottle raise these two, there is going to be more than chickens and geese sitting on your front porch looking in the door waiting for Mom to come out.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 23, 2011)

She is so cute, I am glad that she will be just fine.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Nov 24, 2011)

What beautiful kids you have there! Wow, Black Betty is going to have a gorgeous coat if she has more then Elvira did at that age!


----------



## peachick (Nov 25, 2011)

a few photos from today...

"I am not a sheep"



DSC_0049 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

Meeting Blondie



DSC_0028 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

Zoomies!



DSC_0039 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 25, 2011)

so glad there doing o.k. !!!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 25, 2011)

They are sooo cute! 

I love the Zoomies! pic too, perfect timing.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 25, 2011)

Love the pics.  I know she is not a sheep, but she could play one on TV.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 26, 2011)

Really nice pics.  Love the zoomies shot.  

Can't wait to see Black Betty's hair as it grow in.  With all those curls, I wonder as her hair grows, the curl will fall out because of the weight of the hair.  Or maybe curls all over.  

So glad they are both doing well.  I'm hoping, not daily pics, but you post their progress now and then.  

K


----------



## Fluffygal (Nov 26, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Love the pics.  I know she is not a sheep, but she could play one on TV.


----------



## peachick (Nov 26, 2011)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Love the pics.  I know she is not a sheep, but she could play one on TV.


HEHE  funny ED!


----------



## peachick (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi guys..  Black Betty is not doing well.
I started a new thread about thie issue she is going through.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=176077#p176077


----------



## Hillsvale (Nov 29, 2011)

her ears are beginning to look more goat like... so cute.

I have a cat that is yours twin!

I hate to say it but I think you should call them Salt and Peppa


----------



## CritterKeepers (Dec 1, 2011)

That is a super stinkin' cute kid. Congrats on your find and have fun with those li' guys.


----------



## peachick (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is a few updated photos of my white and blue baby...  think Im gonna name her Zoom. (for obvious reasons)




DSC_0033e by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0037 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0020 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

That is a 1/2 sister on the other side of the fence.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

ZOOM .. I love kids !!  great name !!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 4, 2011)

HOW CUTE!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 4, 2011)

I like Zoom. Great name.


----------



## Missy (Dec 4, 2011)

She is just adorable!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the name Zoom fits her.  She is such a sweetie.   Just love her markings.  

K


----------



## Nachoqtpie (Dec 5, 2011)

Zoom is soooo cute!!


----------

